# Using 64-bit processor on 32 bit OS



## brandonbr

This may be a silly question but can you run a 64 bit processor on a 32 bit operating system. If so do you lose any speed or what happens? Would you recommend it? Please get back to me on it. Thanks!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Yes you can. It will not decrease performance. I would recommend it, because they tend to be better processors.

What processor are you talking about anyway?


----------



## brandonbr

something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115014


----------



## Jackiefrost9

yeah that would be a good choice.


----------



## Soundy

I've run pretty much nothing but 32-bit XP Pro on my Athlon64 system since I got it. I tried the "evaluation" version 64-bit XP when it was first released, but too much stuff simply didn't work - the ATI Multimedia Center software, for example, wouldn't run with the All-in-Wonder tuner card. The bundled drivers worked and I could watch and control TV in other apps, but ATI's MMC package wouldn't run properly.

You likely won't see any huge benefit from a 64-bit chip even with a 64-bit Windows, unless you're using software that's designed to take full advantage of the parallel processing capabilities.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

64 bit computing isn't parallel processing.

Now they have a lot of the issues worked out. My friend just went all 64 bit on his machine and he claims it's amazing. He does get better FPS on games that have 64 bit modes, which is expected. However, it can decrease performance in 32 bit applications.
There are reasons for all of the latter but I really don't want to explain it now because I'm really tired.


----------



## runningboy01

Hi all, first post here and wanted to make sure I was reading the info I've been reading right. I just purchased the following:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131013
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103759
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231098

and have XP Pro 32-bit. I purchased the dual core 64 bit processor and want to make sure that it will work with the version of XP that I have. Have I been reading correctly and this will in fact work, or will I need to upgrade my OS or download drivers once installed? I'm pretty much considering doing a fresh install of XP as I'm coming from an AMD Ahtlon 64 3500+ 2.2GHz, 1.5GB RAM. What would you recommend I do? Thanks in advance for your help/suggestions.


----------



## Soundy

A64 will work just fine with 32-bit XP... possibly better depending on your hardware and the apps you're running, as some may not have full 64-bit support.


----------



## runningboy01

Thanks for the quick response. Would you recommend I do what I am thinking and install a clean version of XP considering that I am going from a single core to a dual core 64 bit ?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

no, you do not have to reinstall xp. Actually, you will not get any benefits from the 64 bit capabilities of the processor. Also, don't install the "64-bit" versions of any drivers for any hardware you might have as it will not work in windows xp 32-bit. In order to take advantage of the processor's 64-bit capabilities you will need to purchase windows XP or windows vista 64-bit edition and you will also need to install the 64-bit drivers for all your hardware. You probably don't need to do that for a while though because currently it doesn't give very noticeable improvements. That will probably change in 3 or 4 years though.


----------



## badders

The only real difference, is that 32-bit Operating systems can only address something like 3.5Gb of RAM, because they use a 32Bit bus (which can only carry a finite number for addressing). 64-Bit Operating Systems can address much more, 32 binary orders of magnitude more.

64-bit Drivers and programs are becoming more and more prevalent. Soon it will not be much more hassle to get a 64-bit system working as well as a 32-bit system. Fully apart from the fact that you'll have 16Gb of RAM at your disposal


----------



## Jackiefrost9

On my friend's 32-bit system with 4 gigs of RAM (no, I have no idea why he did that) it shows up as 2.93 GB in windows. 

But yeah, that's really the only difference right now. I have another friend who did go all 64-bit with 4 gigs of RAM and he did say he saw a mild FPS increase but only on games that have released a 64-bit patch, but even then it wasn't really noticable.


----------



## badders

I agree.
The only person who I have seen get a nice performance boost from going 64-bit is my friend who uses photoshop a lot.
With 64-bit XP, he was able to install 8Gb of RAM. Photoshop can and will use all of it. 
As you say though, games and such do not take advantage of it, unless they have a 64 bit patch. Some actually take a performance hit because they have to go through the 32-bit emulation layer first.


----------



## Zinjo

The reason for the 4 gig of RAM is because in order to fully optimized a 64 bit system a minimum of 4 GB of RAM is recommended.

If the 32 bit OS sees dual core 64 processors as twin 32 bit processors, the benefit would not be in speed but stamina. Your system should be able to handle more tasks without any slow downs or impact on other operating software. I'd suggest your friend try playing music, running a video in media player and playing a FPS game to see if the system can handle it.

I base this on the fact that a friend of mine owned a dual processor MB back in the day with two intel chips on it and was able to do a hell of a lot of multitasking that would have slowed other systems down.

I suspect the same could be true with dual core 64 bit processors running on a 32 bit XP platform.


----------



## Danielvt

Hi everyone,  i have a Question. I have a Asus P5LD2 SE motherboard, and i wish to upgrade my CPU/Prosessor, from an Intel Pentium 4 3ghz to an Intel core2 Quad 2,4ghz (http://www.edbpriser.dk/Products/Li...earchArea=products&Soegeord=Intel+Core+2+Quad) i run Windows Vista 32bit should there be anything i know before i upgrade considering 32/64 bit?

Thanks - Daniel


----------



## iframe

I have a amd 5000 x2 runing vista 32bit.
No problems at all.
She eaven has a 8800gts 512mb and its runes crysis nice eaven on the
32bit platform 
Good luck.


----------



## iframe

Forgot to say its my GF's computer 
Thats why SHE


----------



## Danielvt

thanks a lot mate, fast reply


----------



## Danielvt

but does http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1022&l1=3&l2=11&l3=185 fit with http://www.edbpriser.dk/Products/Li...earchArea=products&Soegeord=Intel+Core+2+Quad when thinking on the socket..i can't understand that system tbh


----------



## BG-0

Danielvt said:


> but does http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1022&l1=3&l2=11&l3=185 fit with http://www.edbpriser.dk/Products/Li...earchArea=products&Soegeord=Intel+Core+2+Quad when thinking on the socket..i can't understand that system tbh


It does. I mean, it fits in the socket. But I'm not 150% sure if the CPU is supported, so it is possible it won't work. Yet, I am quite sure it will work.


----------



## iframe

If iyt dos support it i gues it will need a bios update in order to boot with that cpu.
I mean we here at my work dont eaven sell it anymore 
But we still have the Q6600  so its an old bord sry to say...


----------



## BigDub1

It appears so. I just purchased a new Acer running, without my realizing it, a 64 bit processor AND a 64 bit version of Vista Home Premium. Naturally I upgraded to Ultimate however when I tried to install (I purchased via download) I received a warning. Fortunately the laptop has two 160 gig drives and one was basically unused (set aside for data) so I installed Ultimate there. Looks like I now have a dual boot Vista machine. 32 bit Ultimate OR 64 bit Home Premium. At least now I don't have to worry about finding a 64 bit version of Laplink's PC Mover. I'm going to leave the machine as a dual boot on the off chance we see some 64 bit business apps come out in the next few months. If only I could be so lucky playing the Lottery.

Big Dub


----------

